# The Thread of 1000 Derailments.



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

I want to get some thoughtful discussion happening.

Lets start with religion. What do you follow and why?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

jewish becuse of my parents and cus of me to


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

im an atheist, i think people created god to explain what they couldnt, that combined with the fact that there are/were so many different religions with different dieties. i just find it a little far fetched that some omnipotent being created everything, and that good people go to heaven and bad people go to hell, ect.


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

Catholic here, not the most devout one, but a catholic nonetheless.









Catholic because i was raised that way and I wouldnt have it any other way!


----------



## peeteyPee (Jan 21, 2006)

mike123 said:


> im an atheist, i think people created god to explain what they couldnt, that combined with the fact that there are/were so many different religions with different dieties. i just find it a little far fetched that some omnipotent being created everything, and that good people go to heaven and bad people go to hell, ect.


My thoughts exactly. I was brought up very religiously, but now I'm an athiest. Science(DO NOT CONFUSE WITH SCIENTOLOGY) is what I believe in.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Christianity because my political views tell me









Im a non church going Christian. ( except Christmas, Easter and maybe 2-3 random sundays)


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

peeteyPee said:


> im an atheist, i think people created god to explain what they couldnt, that combined with the fact that there are/were so many different religions with different dieties. i just find it a little far fetched that some omnipotent being created everything, and that good people go to heaven and bad people go to hell, ect.


My thoughts exactly. I was brought up very religiously, but now I'm an athiest. Science(DO NOT CONFUSE WITH SCIENTOLOGY) is what I believe in.








[/quote]

What does this have to do with religion or faith? Not all spiritual beleifs are based on this idea of a all knowing/creating God. To think this is apathetic ignorance..science was once as foggy as religion, it is the study of how we live, whereas religion/spirituality is a study of why we live.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

peeteyPee said:


> im an atheist, i think people created god to explain what they couldnt, that combined with the fact that there are/were so many different religions with different dieties. i just find it a little far fetched that some omnipotent being created everything, and that good people go to heaven and bad people go to hell, ect.


My thoughts exactly. I was brought up very religiously, but now I'm an athiest. Science(DO NOT CONFUSE WITH SCIENTOLOGY) is what I believe in.








[/quote]










Science and religion cant go hand in hand? I know many great scientific minds who happen to be devout Christians.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Satanist.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

mike123 said:


> im an atheist, i think people created god to explain what they couldnt, that combined with the fact that there are/were so many different religions with different dieties. i just find it a little far fetched that some omnipotent being created everything, and that good people go to heaven and bad people go to hell, ect.


Aren't Athiests ironic


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> im an atheist, i think people created god to explain what they couldnt, that combined with the fact that there are/were so many different religions with different dieties. i just find it a little far fetched that some omnipotent being created everything, and that good people go to heaven and bad people go to hell, ect.


My thoughts exactly. I was brought up very religiously, but now I'm an athiest. Science(DO NOT CONFUSE WITH SCIENTOLOGY) is what I believe in.








[/quote]










Science and religion cant go hand in hand? I know many great scientific minds who happen to be devout Christians.
[/quote]

So true.

Read this:

http://www.amazon.ca/Universe-Single-Atom-...a/dp/076792066X


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i think if there were a god that created us why would it just be us? he surely would have had to create another species on another planet. think about it. god has to get his kicks on us having war and all that jazz or else hed do somethin about it. so he is preparing us for an epic war between us and the hemotolophoids of sector 12. hes just waiting for the popcorn to come out of the microwave.

choo choo get dem pennies off the tracks. for the record i believe in nothing i just said.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

There are many life miracles that Science just can not explain.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i think if there were a god that created us why would it just be us? he surely would have had to create another species on another planet. think about it. god has to get his kicks on us having war and all that jazz or else hed do somethin about it. so he is preparing us for an epic war between us and the hemotolophoids of sector 12. hes just waiting for the popcorn to come out of the microwave.
> 
> choo choo get dem pennies off the tracks. for the record i believe in nothing i just said.


Who said it wasnt just us out there? I reccomend "Billions and Billions" by Carl Sagan (good read)


----------



## Adam12 (Jul 15, 2006)

Louie D said:


> There are many life miracles that Science just can not explain.


Just curious, any examples?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> Who said it wasnt just us out there? I reccomend "Billions and Billions" by Carl Sagan (good read)


joke... ya know, "haha" im not a firm believer in anything. my beliefs and views change daily on the information i gather through real world experiences.


----------



## Adam12 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> i think if there were a god that created us why would it just be us? he surely would have had to create another species on another planet. think about it. god has to get his kicks on us having war and all that jazz or else hed do somethin about it. so he is preparing us for an epic war between us and the hemotolophoids of sector 12. hes just waiting for the popcorn to come out of the microwave.
> 
> choo choo get dem pennies off the tracks. for the record i believe in nothing i just said.


Who said it wasnt just us out there? I reccomend "Billions and Billions" by Carl Sagan (good read)
[/quote]
Or the Coming of Tan by Riley Martin (great read) http://www.thecomingoftan.com/


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> Who said it wasnt just us out there? I reccomend "Billions and Billions" by Carl Sagan (good read)


joke... ya know, "haha" im not a firm believer in anything. my beliefs and views change daily on the information i gather through real world experiences.








[/quote]

You sound like a Mahayana Buddhist to me!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> You sound like a Mahayana Buddhist to me!


where do i sign up? haha.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

How about the very first atom....science can not explain a beginning.


----------



## peeteyPee (Jan 21, 2006)

Louie D said:


> im an atheist, i think people created god to explain what they couldnt, that combined with the fact that there are/were so many different religions with different dieties. i just find it a little far fetched that some omnipotent being created everything, and that good people go to heaven and bad people go to hell, ect.


Aren't Athiests ironic















[/quote]
How is this ironic? And I'm guessing you think god created the first atom?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

peeteyPee said:


> im an atheist, i think people created god to explain what they couldnt, that combined with the fact that there are/were so many different religions with different dieties. i just find it a little far fetched that some omnipotent being created everything, and that good people go to heaven and bad people go to hell, ect.


Aren't Athiests ironic















[/quote]
How is this ironic? And I'm guessing you think god created the first atom?








[/quote]

Thats almost as rediculous as you laughing at someone elses beliefs!

Please, share with usyour own thought on how the first atom was created. If it is any more foolproof then the one you are laughing at, I will award you three points.


----------



## peeteyPee (Jan 21, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> im an atheist, i think people created god to explain what they couldnt, that combined with the fact that there are/were so many different religions with different dieties. i just find it a little far fetched that some omnipotent being created everything, and that good people go to heaven and bad people go to hell, ect.


My thoughts exactly. I was brought up very religiously, but now I'm an athiest. Science(DO NOT CONFUSE WITH SCIENTOLOGY) is what I believe in.








[/quote]

What does this have to do with religion or faith? Not all spiritual beleifs are based on this idea of a all knowing/creating God. To think this is apathetic ignorance..science was once as foggy as religion, it is the study of how we live, whereas religion/spirituality is a study of why we live.
[/quote]
How is science as foggy as religion? Scientific theories are 100% proven time and time again so there is nothing foggy about it. "ignorance" is a big part of what carries religion in the first place. The earth's population came from two people? Noah saving two of each animal?







Give me a break.







But you're a buddhist? I don't know much about their beliefs.

EDIT: The first atom was created when...I don't know, but I do KNOW "God" had nothing to do with it because "God" does not exist. Do I get half points for a parcial answer my lord?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

peeteyPee said:


> im an atheist, i think people created god to explain what they couldnt, that combined with the fact that there are/were so many different religions with different dieties. i just find it a little far fetched that some omnipotent being created everything, and that good people go to heaven and bad people go to hell, ect.


My thoughts exactly. I was brought up very religiously, but now I'm an athiest. Science(DO NOT CONFUSE WITH SCIENTOLOGY) is what I believe in.








[/quote]

What does this have to do with religion or faith? Not all spiritual beleifs are based on this idea of a all knowing/creating God. To think this is apathetic ignorance..science was once as foggy as religion, it is the study of how we live, whereas religion/spirituality is a study of why we live.
[/quote]
How is science as foggy as religion? Scientific theories are 100% proven time and time again so there is nothing foggy about it. "ignorance" is a big part of what carries religion in the first place. The earth's population came from two people? Noah saving two of each animal?







Give me a break.







But you're a buddhist? I don't know much about their beliefs.
[/quote]

First off, I said "science was once as foggy as religion". It was, anyone who loves science knows that (and some of the tougher branches of science still do revolve around faith).

Secondly, you say that religion is carried by ignorance. And then you cite a couple of extreme points of view from a single ideology. That would be like me saying all Americans like to be kicked in the nuts because there is an american group of idiots who like to be kicked in the nuts.

Finally, if you do not know my beliefs, why not take the time to learn about them. Do a search. I suggest wikipedia. Better yet, why not take the time to get a better perspective on ALL the religious beliefs before you slander them with a general statement like the one above!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I want to get some thoughtful discussion happening.
> 
> Lets start with religion. What do you follow and why?


*Should I get involved in discussion?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

YES! I like when you get involved.

Especially that one time you introduced me to the term "Humanist"









Get involved now, pop your derailment cherry, so it hurts less later when the discussion gets going


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

HAHA Pete...you trapt yourself in a little corner...very sad.

How was the first atom created...and WHY was it created...you dodged that question really good...errrrrrrrrnt...With

"WELL IT WASN'T GOD!!!!" -O no...couldn't be pete...

OH BTW Athiests are a religion in themselves, that's exactly why it is ironic



peeteyPee said:


> im an atheist, i think people created god to explain what they couldnt, that combined with the fact that there are/were so many different religions with different dieties. i just find it a little far fetched that some omnipotent being created everything, and that good people go to heaven and bad people go to hell, ect.


My thoughts exactly. I was brought up very religiously, but now I'm an athiest. Science(DO NOT CONFUSE WITH SCIENTOLOGY) is what I believe in.








[/quote]

What does this have to do with religion or faith? Not all spiritual beleifs are based on this idea of a all knowing/creating God. To think this is apathetic ignorance..science was once as foggy as religion, it is the study of how we live, whereas religion/spirituality is a study of why we live.
[/quote]
How is science as foggy as religion? Scientific theories are 100% proven time and time again so there is nothing foggy about it.

EDIT: The first atom was created when...I don't know, but I do KNOW "God" had nothing to do with it because "God" does not exist. Do I get half points for a parcial answer my lord?








[/quote]

In common usage, people often use the word *Theory* to signify a conjecture, an opinion, or a speculation. In this usage, a theory is not necessarily based on facts, in other words, it is not required to be consistent with true descriptions of reality. True descriptions of reality are more reflectively understood as statements that would be true independently of what people think about them.

Source: Wikipedia..

You just got owned


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

Louie D said:


> im an atheist, i think people created god to explain what they couldnt, that combined with the fact that there are/were so many different religions with different dieties. i just find it a little far fetched that some omnipotent being created everything, and that good people go to heaven and bad people go to hell, ect.


My thoughts exactly. I was brought up very religiously, but now I'm an athiest. Science(DO NOT CONFUSE WITH SCIENTOLOGY) is what I believe in.








[/quote]

What does this have to do with religion or faith? Not all spiritual beleifs are based on this idea of a all knowing/creating God. To think this is apathetic ignorance..science was once as foggy as religion, it is the study of how we live, whereas religion/spirituality is a study of why we live.
[/quote]
How is science as foggy as religion? Scientific theories are 100% proven time and time again so there is nothing foggy about it.

EDIT: The first atom was created when...I don't know, but I do KNOW "God" had nothing to do with it because "God" does not exist. Do I get half points for a parcial answer my lord?








[/quote]

In common usage, people often use the word *Theory* to signify a conjecture, an opinion, or a speculation. In this usage, a theory is not necessarily based on facts, in other words, it is not required to be consistent with true descriptions of reality. True descriptions of reality are more reflectively understood as statements that would be true independently of what people think about them.

Source: Wikipedia..

You just got owned








[/quote]

Haha you quoted me from another thread on a similar subject...I feel so wise









But that second part...cmon man, dont start with this ego "owned" bullshyte. Its not what this thread is about. We are all here to lose a little ignorance and to gain a little perspective.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

His arguements suck....but then again, that's what makes arguements


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/re-rails thread


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

BTW Didn't know I quoted you--thats just common knowledge and it was stressed upon in school that THEORY is not based upon FACTS...just wanted a copy and paste definition.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

Louie D said:


> BTW Didn't know I quoted you--thats just common knowledge and it was stressed upon in school that THEORY is not based upon FACTS...just wanted a copy and paste definition.


No I meant the athiest thing...but maybe everyone knows that and Im just the idiot who feels wise when he says what everyone else thinks is common sense :laugh: Oh well.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I believe in God/Santa Clause


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey, Lou, you might want to look and see the definition of scientific theory and see how it differs from regular theory...it is quite different (and is the reason why people who argue that "evolution is just a theory" are so far off-base...)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> Hey, Lou, you might want to look and see the definition of scientific theory and see how it differs from regular theory...it is quite different (and is the reason why people who argue that "evolution is just a theory" are so far off-base...)


THANK YOU!









/has no idea what's going on


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I am agnostic.
"The one principle linking all meanings of "Agnostic" is that God's existence can neither be proved nor disproved, on the basis of current evidence. Agnostics note that some theologians and philosophers have tried to to prove, for millennia, that God exists. Others have attempted to prove that God does not exist. Agnostics feel that neither side has convincingly succeeded at their task."


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

peeteyPee said:


> im an atheist, i think people created god to explain what they couldnt, that combined with the fact that there are/were so many different religions with different dieties. i just find it a little far fetched that some omnipotent being created everything, and that good people go to heaven and bad people go to hell, ect.


My thoughts exactly. I was brought up very religiously, but now I'm an athiest. Science(DO NOT CONFUSE WITH SCIENTOLOGY) is what I believe in.








[/quote]

What does this have to do with religion or faith? Not all spiritual beleifs are based on this idea of a all knowing/creating God. To think this is apathetic ignorance..science was once as foggy as religion, it is the study of how we live, whereas religion/spirituality is a study of why we live.
[/quote]
How is science as foggy as religion? Scientific theories are 100% proven time and time again so there is nothing foggy about it. "ignorance" is a big part of what carries religion in the first place. The earth's population came from two people? Noah saving two of each animal?







Give me a break.







But you're a buddhist? I don't know much about their beliefs.

EDIT: The first atom was created when...I don't know, but I do KNOW "God" had nothing to do with it because "God" does not exist. Do I get half points for a parcial answer my lord?








[/quote]

Theories are just that... theories. No scientist will tell you they are 100%. If you really want to look at it that way, prove to me something that you know to be 100% fact. 
Look man, im not asking you to believe anything. I dont really dont care. But dont sit here and tell me ignorance is a big part in what I believe. 
Me personally dont take the old testament literally and for you to and try and throw is in my face is absurd. Why is it that the people who dont believe have to throw science in my face. Yet I dont throw religion in your face over it. I think both can coincide and both have their place.


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

some interesting quotations for your reading pleasure:

The two most evangelical groups in the world are atheists and vegetarians, especially the least knowledgeable and least intelligent individuals within those groups.
Clark Coleman (my personal favorite)

The opposite of the religious fanatic is not the fanatical atheist but the gentle cynic who cares not whether there is a god or not.
Eric Hoffer (1902 - 1983)

The worst moment for the atheist is when he is really thankful and has nobody to thank.
Dante Gabriel Rossetti (1828 - 1882)

If there were no God, there would be no Atheists.
G. K. Chesterton (1874 - 1936)

An atheist is one who hopes the Lord will do nothing to disturb his disbelief.
Franklin P. Jones

Nobody talks so constantly about God as those who insist that there is no God.
Heywood Broun (1888 - 1939)


----------



## peeteyPee (Jan 21, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> im an atheist, i think people created god to explain what they couldnt, that combined with the fact that there are/were so many different religions with different dieties. i just find it a little far fetched that some omnipotent being created everything, and that good people go to heaven and bad people go to hell, ect.


My thoughts exactly. I was brought up very religiously, but now I'm an athiest. Science(DO NOT CONFUSE WITH SCIENTOLOGY) is what I believe in.








[/quote]

What does this have to do with religion or faith? Not all spiritual beleifs are based on this idea of a all knowing/creating God. To think this is apathetic ignorance..science was once as foggy as religion, it is the study of how we live, whereas religion/spirituality is a study of why we live.
[/quote]
How is science as foggy as religion? Scientific theories are 100% proven time and time again so there is nothing foggy about it. "ignorance" is a big part of what carries religion in the first place. The earth's population came from two people? Noah saving two of each animal?







Give me a break.







But you're a buddhist? I don't know much about their beliefs.

EDIT: The first atom was created when...I don't know, but I do KNOW "God" had nothing to do with it because "God" does not exist. Do I get half points for a parcial answer my lord?








[/quote]

Theories are just that... theories. No scientist will tell you they are 100%. If you really want to look at it that way, prove to me something that you know to be 100% fact. 
Look man, im not asking you to believe anything. I dont really dont care. But dont sit here and tell me ignorance is a big part in what I believe. 
Me personally dont take the old testament literally and for you to and try and throw is in my face is absurd. Why is it that the people who dont believe have to throw science in my face. Yet I dont throw religion in your face over it. I think both can coincide and both have their place.
[/quote]
There are a lot of things scientist can and will tell you that are 100% fact. How does ice form? How do cars runs? Where do babies come from? Why is Paris Hilton so skinney? Just a few questions science can answer for you thats 100% fact. And I do get religion thrown in my face constantly. "You're going to hell because you don't believe in god." "You're a devil worshipper because you don't believe in god." "Harry Potter is evil because it glorifies witchcraft."


----------



## peeteyPee (Jan 21, 2006)

Louie D said:


> im an atheist, i think people created god to explain what they couldnt, that combined with the fact that there are/were so many different religions with different dieties. i just find it a little far fetched that some omnipotent being created everything, and that good people go to heaven and bad people go to hell, ect.


My thoughts exactly. I was brought up very religiously, but now I'm an athiest. Science(DO NOT CONFUSE WITH SCIENTOLOGY) is what I believe in.








[/quote]

What does this have to do with religion or faith? Not all spiritual beleifs are based on this idea of a all knowing/creating God. To think this is apathetic ignorance..science was once as foggy as religion, it is the study of how we live, whereas religion/spirituality is a study of why we live.
[/quote]
How is science as foggy as religion? Scientific theories are 100% proven time and time again so there is nothing foggy about it.

EDIT: The first atom was created when...I don't know, but I do KNOW "God" had nothing to do with it because "God" does not exist. Do I get half points for a parcial answer my lord?








[/quote]

In common usage, people often use the word *Theory* to signify a conjecture, an opinion, or a speculation. In this usage, a theory is not necessarily based on facts, in other words, it is not required to be consistent with true descriptions of reality. True descriptions of reality are more reflectively understood as statements that would be true independently of what people think about them.

Source: Wikipedia..

You just got owned








[/quote]
Now why don't you tell me how you think the first atom was created and why. I will accept all answers as long as they don't include the word "god" in them. Maybe Athiests was the wrong word for what I am. Whats the word for doesn't believe in god, has no religion, believes in the right to clone people for organs, and is very handsome? If you tell me I got owned by your own statement doesn't that kinda lose it's potency?







Shouldn't someone else besides yourself say that to me? I can go around saying "You just got owned" and think I'm a big sh*t too, right? I hope I don't offend you any further smart guy, don't take this stuff to the heart bro. Sorry if this isn't exactly how you pictured your thread dannyboy17 or is it?


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Theories aren't just hypotheses in science. The theory of gravity for example is a theory, but if you want to dispute it, try jumping out of a 10 story building first.

*I'm not saying whether evolution is true or not, or whether God exists. I'm just saying that if you want to dispute it, don't use "just a theory" to belittle it, because a theory can be very powerful in science with mountains of evidence surrounding it.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Pete - Stop passing the buck....answer the question..

Well I'll answer MY question to you

Who created the first atom...Well God.

You can't explain it through science...can you...?...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

peeteyPee said:


> "Harry Potter is evil because it glorifies witchcraft."


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

C0Rey said:


>


FTW


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Louie D said:


> Pete - Stop passing the buck....answer the question..
> 
> Well I'll answer MY question to you
> 
> ...


Science cannot prove how, nor can it answer many other questions, so it must have been God? Got any evidence to back up such an arbitrary and unfounded statement (and don't show up with your Bible, please).
100 years ago we didn't know about DNA - so it didn't exist back then? 500 years ago we didn't know about Dinosaurs nor evolution - so until we discovered that, it never was reality? Currently, we don't know where the first atom came from (and with it thousands upon thousands of other things we don't know, and thousands upon thousands of new things we don't know about will emerge as soon as we manage to answer the current questions we don't know the answer of as yet) - so it is not reality but an act of God? So anything is an act of God until we figure out the story ourselves? Even with all the good will in the world (and for you believers: and beyond), that is very questionable at best...
Believe what you want, but I'm not going along with that line of though...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Judazzz said:


> Pete - Stop passing the buck....answer the question..
> 
> Well I'll answer MY question to you
> 
> ...


Science cannot prove how, nor can it answer many other questions, so it must have been God? Got any evidence to back up such an arbitrary and unfounded statement (and don't show up with your Bible, please).
100 years ago we didn't know about DNA - so it didn't exist back then? 500 years ago we didn't know about Dinosaurs nor evolution - so until we discovered that, it never was reality? Currently, we don't know where the first atom came from (and with it thousands upon thousands of other things we don't know, and thousands upon thousands of new things we don't know about will emerge as soon as we manage to answer the current questions we don't know the answer of as yet) - so it is not reality but an act of God? So anything is an act of God until we figure out the story ourselves? Even with all the good will in the world (and for you believers: and beyond), that is very questionable at best...
Believe what you want, but I'm not going along with that line of though...
[/quote]

FTW!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Uncle Rico said:


> Theories aren't just hypotheses in science. The theory of gravity for example is a theory, but if you want to dispute it, try jumping out of a 10 story building first.
> 
> *I'm not saying whether evolution is true or not, or whether God exists. I'm just saying that if you want to dispute it, don't use "just a theory" to belittle it, because a theory can be very powerful in science with mountains of evidence surrounding it.


if im correct the theory of gravity is not a theory at all. it is a scientific law, or law of nature. scientific laws are theories that have been proven or observed to be fact. cut and paste job coming..... now.

Scientific Law: This is a statement of fact meant to explain, in concise terms, an action or set of actions. It is generally accepted to be true and univseral, and can sometimes be expressed in terms of a single mathematical equation. Scientific laws are similar to mathematical postulates. They don't really need any complex external proofs; they are accepted at face value based upon the fact that they have always been observed to be true.

Some scientific laws, or laws of nature, include the law of gravity, the law of thermodynamics, and Hook's law of elasticity.

Theory: A theory is more like a scientific law than a hypothesis. A theory is an explanation of a set of related observations or events based upon proven hypotheses and verified multiple times by detached groups of researchers. One scientist cannot create a theory; he can only create a hypothesis.

In general, both a scientific theory and a scientific law are accepted to be true by the scientific community as a whole. Both are used to make predictions of events. Both are used to advance technology.

The biggest difference between a law and a theory is that a theory is much more complex and dynamic. A law governs a single action, whereas a theory explains a whole series of related phenomena.

An analogy can be made using a slingshot and an automobile.

A scientific law is like a slingshot. A slingshot has but one moving part--the rubber band. If you put a rock in it and draw it back, the rock will fly out at a predictable speed, depending upon the distance the band is drawn back.

An automobile has many moving parts, all working in unison to perform the chore of transporting someone from one point to another point. An automobile is a complex piece of machinery. Sometimes, improvements are made to one or more component parts. A new set of spark plugs that are composed of a better alloy that can withstand heat better, for example, might replace the existing set. But the function of the automobile as a whole remains unchanged.

A theory is like the automobile. Components of it can be changed or improved upon, without changing the overall truth of the theory as a whole.

Some scientific theories include the theory of evolution, the theory of relativity, and the quantum theory. All of these theories are well documented and proved beyond reasonable doubt. Yet scientists continue to tinker with the component hypotheses of each theory in an attempt to make them more elegant and concise, or to make them more all-encompassing. Theories can be tweaked, but they are seldom, if ever, entirely replaced.

Copyright © 2000 by Jerry Wilson


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Louie D said:


> Pete - Stop passing the buck....answer the question..
> 
> Well I'll answer MY question to you
> 
> *Who created the first atom...Well God.*


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAH...









Then who created God ? Another God ? Aliens ? Illegal aliens ?









Too much, man ..


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

peeteyPee said:


> im an atheist, i think people created god to explain what they couldnt, that combined with the fact that there are/were so many different religions with different dieties. i just find it a little far fetched that some omnipotent being created everything, and that good people go to heaven and bad people go to hell, ect.


My thoughts exactly. I was brought up very religiously, but now I'm an athiest. Science(DO NOT CONFUSE WITH SCIENTOLOGY) is what I believe in.








[/quote]

What does this have to do with religion or faith? Not all spiritual beleifs are based on this idea of a all knowing/creating God. To think this is apathetic ignorance..science was once as foggy as religion, it is the study of how we live, whereas religion/spirituality is a study of why we live.
[/quote]
How is science as foggy as religion? Scientific theories are 100% proven time and time again so there is nothing foggy about it.

EDIT: The first atom was created when...I don't know, but I do KNOW "God" had nothing to do with it because "God" does not exist. Do I get half points for a parcial answer my lord?








[/quote]

In common usage, people often use the word *Theory* to signify a conjecture, an opinion, or a speculation. In this usage, a theory is not necessarily based on facts, in other words, it is not required to be consistent with true descriptions of reality. True descriptions of reality are more reflectively understood as statements that would be true independently of what people think about them.

Source: Wikipedia..

You just got owned








[/quote]
Now why don't you tell me how you think the first atom was created and why. I will accept all answers as long as they don't include the word "god" in them. Maybe Athiests was the wrong word for what I am. Whats the word for doesn't believe in god, has no religion, believes in the right to clone people for organs, and is very handsome? If you tell me I got owned by your own statement doesn't that kinda lose it's potency?







Shouldn't someone else besides yourself say that to me? I can go around saying "You just got owned" and think I'm a big sh*t too, right? I hope I don't offend you any further smart guy, don't take this stuff to the heart bro. Sorry if this isn't exactly how you pictured your thread dannyboy17 or is it?








[/quote]

This is exactly what I imagined would happen, although I was hoping for a different kind of thread. Lots of ego's on the loose in here, but atleast there is a bit (and I stress a bit) of civil discussion.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> Pete - Stop passing the buck....answer the question..
> 
> Well I'll answer MY question to you
> 
> *Who created the first atom...Well God.*


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAH...









Then who created God ? Another God ? Aliens ? Illegal aliens ?









Too much, man ..








[/quote]

Well that just shows your ignorance of Christianity.

So we've answer the question...that NO ones knows...well science has yet to prove anything...actually many scientist have said there are things that CANT be explained by science...and that is one of them.. I happen to be a Catholic and believe many scientific facts...which were derived from theories...but not all scientific theories are "100% true all of the time."










Since when is everyone athiest...or are we just playing devil's advocate here?

NJKILLSYOU FTW actually


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

Louie D said:


> Pete - Stop passing the buck....answer the question..
> 
> Well I'll answer MY question to you
> 
> *Who created the first atom...Well God.*


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAH...









Then who created God ? Another God ? Aliens ? Illegal aliens ?









Too much, man ..:laugh:
[/quote]

Well that just shows your ignorance of Christianity.

So we've answer the question...that NO ones knows...well science has yet to prove anything...actually many scientist have said there are things that CANT be explained by science...and that is one of them.. I happen to be a Catholic and believe many scientific facts...which were derived from theories...but not all scientific theories are "100% true all of the time."










Since when is everyone athiest...or are we just playing devil's advocate here?

NJKILLSYOU FTW actually








[/quote]
Everyone is an athiest because for some reason, it's uncool to be a spiritual person in todays world. Even as I type this, I think "does using the word spirituality make me sound like some kind of crazy New Age'r?". Why? Because for some reason society has taught us to repel thinking that deep, and to focus only on our personal drama's.

Although, I suppose this is just an opinion, not a fact.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Louie D said:


> Pete - Stop passing the buck....answer the question..
> 
> Well I'll answer MY question to you
> 
> *Who created the first atom...Well God.*


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAH...









Then who created God ? Another God ? Aliens ? Illegal aliens ?









Too much, man ..:laugh:
[/quote]

Well that just shows your ignorance of Christianity.

*So we've answer the question*...that NO ones knows...well science has yet to prove anything...actually many scientist have said there are things that CANT be explained by science...and that is one of them.. I happen to be a Catholic and believe many scientific facts...which were derived from theories...but not all scientific theories are "100% true all of the time."










Since when is everyone athiest...or are we just playing devil's advocate here?

NJKILLSYOU FTW actually








[/quote]

just because you believe in an ancient answer wich basically all early forms of modern humans use/used :"god", just makes your answer more far fetched, outdated and less likely than any scientific theory out there. And you CANT prove ANYTHING! NOT ONE THING GET IT!!!!

sorry got a bit carried away.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Louie D said:


> Pete - Stop passing the buck....answer the question..
> 
> Well I'll answer MY question to you
> 
> *Who created the first atom...Well God.*


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAH...









Then who created God ? Another God ? Aliens ? Illegal aliens ?









Too much, man ..:laugh:
[/quote]

Well that just shows your ignorance of Christianity.

So we've answer the question...that NO ones knows...well science has yet to prove anything...actually many scientist have said there are things that CANT be explained by science...and that is one of them.. I happen to be a Catholic and believe many scientific facts...which were derived from theories...but not all scientific theories are "100% true all of the time."

[/quote]

Of course, I am ignorant of Christianity! But we weren't talking of Christianity, we were talking about who created the first atom and if a higher being did, who created the higher being ? Look man, every organized religion has a theory but I am not interested in any religious text - , I am interesting in actual evidence. By the way, I don't claim to have evidence, so why don't you prove it to me since you seem to know.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> Pete - Stop passing the buck....answer the question..
> 
> Well I'll answer MY question to you
> 
> *Who created the first atom...Well God.*


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAH...









Then who created God ? Another God ? Aliens ? Illegal aliens ?









Too much, man ..:laugh:
[/quote]

Well that just shows your ignorance of Christianity.

So we've answer the question...that NO ones knows...well science has yet to prove anything...actually many scientist have said there are things that CANT be explained by science...and that is one of them.. I happen to be a Catholic and believe many scientific facts...which were derived from theories...but not all scientific theories are "100% true all of the time."

[/quote]

Of course, I am ignorant of Christianity! But we weren't talking of Christianity, we were talking about who created the first atom and if a higher being did, who created the higher being ? Look man, every organized religion has a theory but I am not interested in any religious text - , I am interesting in actual evidence. By the way, I don't claim to have evidence, so why don't you prove it to me since you seem to know.
[/quote]

Why don't you re-read the thread again boss. Did I claim to have evidence? Since you are so closed minded, why even bother with a fool like you?

BTW: Who bashed me for saying God.....hmm...we were talking about religion...when we talk about God


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Louie D said:


> Pete - Stop passing the buck....answer the question..
> 
> Well I'll answer MY question to you
> 
> *Who created the first atom...Well God.*


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAH...









Then who created God ? Another God ? Aliens ? Illegal aliens ?









Too much, man ..:laugh:
[/quote]

Well that just shows your ignorance of Christianity.

So we've answer the question...that NO ones knows...well science has yet to prove anything...actually many scientist have said there are things that CANT be explained by science...and that is one of them.. I happen to be a Catholic and believe many scientific facts...which were derived from theories...but not all scientific theories are "100% true all of the time."

[/quote]

Of course, I am ignorant of Christianity! But we weren't talking of Christianity, we were talking about who created the first atom and if a higher being did, who created the higher being ? Look man, every organized religion has a theory but I am not interested in any religious text - , I am interesting in actual evidence. By the way, I don't claim to have evidence, so why don't you prove it to me since you seem to know.
[/quote]

Why don't you re-read the thread again boss. Did I claim to have evidence? Since you are so closed minded, why even bother with a fool like you?
[/quote]

So you have no evidence ? Oh well, sorry. I just assumed since you asked others for evidence you might offer some to support YOUR theory.

Which came first, the chicken or the egg again ?


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Why argue with a wall if it won't come back with a decent reponse. My same question as to arguing with you. My evidence is the Bible. Now be closed-minded. That's up to you. But please...if you would like to know.

#1. type in google.com

#2. type in christianity

BOOM There ya go man...read away

or other advice

Get off your ass and learn something yourself..Take some iniative if you are really interestd..enough of the bait tactics for you to ultimatly say...YOUR WRONG>>>GOD DOESN't EXIST>>>OMG>>.cmon guys laugh at this mo

Well I'm plus one because you have shown no "evidence" as to "The Beginning".


----------



## mbaudek (Sep 13, 2006)

Interesting topic/thread to whoever started it. I am a roman catholic who is about 11 months from entering the seminary, to study to become a roman catholic priest. I am joing a religious order of Franciscans in Birmingham, Alabama. they are a wonderful religious community and we do broadcasting...it is the channel called EWTN, the Eternal Word Broadcasting Network. You all should check it out...Time Warner Cable carries us.

The reason i am doing what i am doing is because I believe it was why i was created. In my opinion, God creates us all like puzzle pieces, each unique in shape and color, but when we do as we where created by God to do we come together and join and creat this whole image and that image is God's beauty in Creation.

Good Luck to you all on your endeavors in life. I enjoy this type of communication. I love to discuss others beliefs and why they have them...i will never try to force my religion upon someone buy by example I will show the world what a true catholic man living the faith and practicing the virtues can due...I want to be a witness to my Faith!

Peace and much Love!

Matt


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

I guess love doesnt exists either?

Because science cant give us a full, foolproof answer as to why or how we feel love or loved.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Louie D said:


> My evidence is the Bible.


Yes, I know







That's what's funny - because by the same token some nutjob terrorist can claim that he has evidence of 72 virgins in heaven in the Q'uran.

I never said I had the evidence nor do I know where the first atom came from, but I am willing to listen to any theories that don't involve any religious text


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

doesnt anyone know how to trim qoutes?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> I want to touch Danny's hiney


Well...I mean...thats cool I suppose.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

mbob said:


> My evidence is the Bible.


Yes, I know :laugh: That's what's funny - because by the same token some nutjob terrorist can claim that he has evidence of 72 virgins in heaven in the Q'uran.

I never said I had the evidence nor do I know where the first atom came from, but I am willing to listen to any theories that don't involve any religious text
[/quote]

Why are you so closed minded...what prevents you from hearing religion

And do not ever compare me to an extremist...ok?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Well...I mean...thats cool I suppose.


not alter just trim :laugh: u does look kinda perdy tho...


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

I think someone ...possibly a guardian angel told me everything was going to be ok...about 15-20 seconds before I got into a high speed accident last Saturday. I am enjoying a lot more little things.

I am pretty happy to be alive


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

mbob, that was probably one of the most refreshing perspectives Ive ever heard from a Roman Catholic. Personally, I decided not to follow the Roman Catholic traditions in grade 7...but I respect every religion because I believe all religions were created in the purpose of doing good..just some have been altered unfortunately by the cruel hand of the human mind.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Louie D said:


> Why are you so closed minded...what prevents you from hearing religion


If I learn about one religion, I have to learn about 300 other religions or however many there are and their theories of the beginning. That's what open-mindness really is, right ?

I take it - since you are so open-minded, you have read thoroughly every single religious text there is - the Upanishadas, the Q'uran, the Greek/Roman mythology, the Talmud, as well as every purely scientific theory there is ?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Louie D said:


> I think someone ...possibly a guardian angel told me everything was going to be ok...about 15-20 seconds before I got into a high speed accident last Saturday. I am enjoying a lot more little things.
> 
> I am pretty happy to be alive


glad to hear you are ok louie


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> I think someone ...possibly a guardian angel told me everything was going to be ok...about 15-20 seconds before I got into a high speed accident last Saturday. I am enjoying a lot more little things.
> 
> I am pretty happy to be alive


glad to hear you are ok louie
[/quote]

Thanks bud...yeah it happened in Philly on Columbus BLVD.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Louie D said:


> Why are you so closed minded...what prevents you from hearing religion


If I learn about one religion, I have to learn about 300 other religions or however many there are and their theories of the beginning. That's what open-mindness really is, right ?

I take it - since you are so open-minded, you have read thoroughly every single religious text there is - the Upanishadas, the Q'uran, the Greek/Roman mythology, the Talmud, as well as every purely scientific theory there is ?
[/quote]

No, your definition of being open minded is skewed and looks like you need to take COM over again.

Actually, in Catholic school, we studied many religions. I am taking a religious class next semester...just gettin done my core classes.








[/quote]

At Catholic school, eh ? And you believe that's an unbiased study ? 
Well, Louie you can believe what you want to believe - I don't hold it against you, because you are, of course, entitled to have faith in your God. At the end, however, noone on this thread has any kind of concrete evidence of who created the first atom. We each have theories of our own and that's OK. By the way, I don't consider myself an atheist.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

it was me. i admit it. i created the first atom. i know, i know i apologize.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Wait...learning other religions...where was I supposed to learn it ...public schools, Jewelz? So don't say it was biased. What we learned was nothing that cut any religion apart. We learned history and customs mostly. I actually went to private school for "middle school". There were never any talks of any religions in public schooling.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

I guess the burden of proof lies in the hands of those who wish to know, not believe.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> My evidence is the Bible.


Yes, I know :laugh: That's what's funny - because by the same token some nutjob terrorist can claim that he has evidence of 72 virgins in heaven in the Q'uran.

I never said I had the evidence nor do I know where the first atom came from, but I am willing to listen to any theories that don't involve any religious text
[/quote]

Not pickign on you RM just your post was the last I read









Why must religion and science be like oil and water? I see science and religion working together.

Me personally find that big bang is the most likley candidate for life on earth. As a person who believes in God, I still can say that the big bang is what created the universe. As a religious person I can say God was behind that force. I just dont see why people have to be at ends about these 2 subjects.


----------



## mbaudek (Sep 13, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> mbob, that was probably one of the most refreshing perspectives Ive ever heard from a Roman Catholic. Personally, I decided not to follow the Roman Catholic traditions in grade 7...but I respect every religion because I believe all religions were created in the purpose of doing good..just some have been altered unfortunately by the cruel hand of the human mind.


thank you for your kind reply...it is hard to find people of a maturity level who can discuss this stuff without making a big mockery out of it all...its ok to light thing from time to time but within reason....


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> My evidence is the Bible.


Yes, I know :laugh: That's what's funny - because by the same token some nutjob terrorist can claim that he has evidence of 72 virgins in heaven in the Q'uran.

I never said I had the evidence nor do I know where the first atom came from, but I am willing to listen to any theories that don't involve any religious text
[/quote]

Not pickign on you RM just your post was the last I read :rasp:

Why must religion and science be like oil and water? I see science and religion working together.

Me personally find that big bang is the most likley candidate for life on earth. As a person who believes in God, I still can say that the big bang is what created the universe. As a religious person I can say God was behind that force. I just dont see why people have to be at ends about these 2 subjects.
[/quote]

Sure, why not ? I think science and religion can indeed work together, as long as we don't get bogged down too much in the religious text that was written by men ages ago.

I also think that the theory of evolution does not exclude a possibility of God.
Maybe God, or Higher Being, is the entire energy that is always present in the Universe - that is probably closes to the theory I subscribe to.


----------



## mbaudek (Sep 13, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> My evidence is the Bible.


Yes, I know :laugh: That's what's funny - because by the same token some nutjob terrorist can claim that he has evidence of 72 virgins in heaven in the Q'uran.

I never said I had the evidence nor do I know where the first atom came from, but I am willing to listen to any theories that don't involve any religious text
[/quote]

Not pickign on you RM just your post was the last I read :rasp:

Why must religion and science be like oil and water? I see science and religion working together.

Me personally find that big bang is the most likley candidate for life on earth. As a person who believes in God, I still can say that the big bang is what created the universe. As a religious person I can say God was behind that force. I just dont see why people have to be at ends about these 2 subjects.
[/quote]

Sure, why not ? I think science and religion can indeed work together, as long as we don't get bogged down too much in the religious text that was written by men ages ago.

I also think that the theory of evolution does not exclude a possibility of God.
Maybe God, or Higher Being, is the entire energy that is always present in the Universe - that is probably closes to the theory I subscribe to.
[/quote]

contrary to popular belief the catholic church has not made a statement for or against evolution. my personal belief is that adam and eve where the first humans created...now where they exactly homosapiens or some form before that is unknown...if they where a former group then yes evolution took place....whatt is evelution beside a living thing adapting to its surrounds. evolution goes on each day as we grow in this world that is ever changing.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

how much wood could a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?

that is the enigma here my friends. sad, yes i know.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

My Piranha can beat your Piranha in a fight.....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> Im a non church going Christian. ( except Christmas, Easter and maybe 2-3 random sundays)


exactly the same

I have very strong beliefs in God but i dont feel going to church every Sunday makes you a better person.


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

Uncle Rico said:


>


FTW








[/quote]

lol you guys practically worship that guy as a god


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi all.

I think everyone knows that I believe that God created the universe, and everything in it.







Here is an interesting read that mdrs sent  me a couple weeks ago, that seems to go along with this discussion.
I am not trying to tell anyone where the first atom came from, or molecule, or anything like that.. Just thought it was an interesting read is all.
Maybe it would be an interesting discussion here.


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

I believe in no god or religion, ATHIEST

religion is responsible for more deaths (murders actually) than any other reason. 
Has there been a war in history that didn't have something to do with religion? 
Terrorist? 
stupid women drowning kids in bath tubs? 
ETC....



Louie D said:


> OH BTW Athiests are a religion in themselves, that's exactly why it is ironic


Since when? 
An athiest is simply a person whom disbelieves in the existence of deities,Period.

Although you never stated what reliogion you belief in, I assume it is some form of catholicism,
which wants you to be*LIE*ve that athiest are a religion, among other things.


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

Steelrain said:


> I believe in no god or religion, ATHIEST
> 
> religion is responsible for more deaths (murders actually) than any other reason.
> Has there been a war in history that didn't have something to do with religion?
> ...


wait a minute, so you're saying that religion is responsible for more deaths than 
1) Disease
2) Communism
3) War
and 
4) old age?!?


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

Alright maybe not disease, but war,communism sure.... although MOST wars are fought for some religious reason.
how many people were slautghered during the crusades...some say 9 million or more.

and How many people actually die of "OLD AGE" there is usaully some underlying disease..


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

The theory of evolution can never become a law because it cannot be tested or repeated. No matter how many mountains of evidence there are pointing to it, it will never become a law. Isn't it true that many fundamentalist Christians beleive that the world(and universe) is only 6,000 years old(give or take a few thousand)? This itself is laughable, considering the thousands of things that point to a much older earth.

*On atheism being a religion....it is in a way. But most of you who claim you are atheists are not actually atheists. To be an atheist you cannot believe in any absolute truths, and cannot believe in morals(you can only believe morals are a creation of man to make things go smoother, so guilt is pointless). And if when asked what you believe, if you answer "I don't know I don't believe in anything right now", then you are not an atheist. An atheist in addition to what I said knows for a fact that God does not exist and is positive. Even if you don't go as far to say your agnostic, does not mean you are an atheist.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I am a Christian Uncle Rico, and I see big holes in the 6,000 year old earth theory.
I want to go on the record and say that not all Christians are hard lined 6,000 year old earth theorists. I do not put my fist down on it, and believe that the Bible doesn't either. I find no reason to argue over it, especially when the Bible isn't clear on the matter.

I think Atheism is a 'faith' simply because it takes belief to trust in it. Just like someone who adheres to a religious faith. Same thing, right?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I found a little page that shares  quick insight on reasons for some wars.


> "As history shows, people use many justifications for war. They have the outer/spoken reasons for the war but also hidden agendas or reasons for each war. Most wars are actually conducted to gain territory, gain power, gain advantage over other countries. They often use religion to justify war, which is just a cover up for the real reasons for war. People are doomed to repeat history, which is evident in the numerous wars that have occurred in the world. Results of one war tend to lead to the occurrence of another war."


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

McDoddridge said:


>


FTW








[/quote]

l*ol you guys practically worship that guy as a god*
[/quote]

lol, just like you fear him like the devil?

dont make up things to try to put us down. i respect him cause ive read about him as a person and his work.

And hey dippy! glad you could join us, even though it seems like we never left.









now lets jump topics shall we, we havnt derailed enough considering dannys hopes of a thousand derailments.

i wanna talk about life in space, inter stellar travel, black wholes and anti matter...


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

C0Rey said:


>


FTW








[/quote]

l*ol you guys practically worship that guy as a god*
[/quote]

lol, just like you fear him like the devil?

dont make up things to try to put us down. i respect him cause ive read about him as a person and his work.

And hey dippy! glad you could join us, even though it seems like we never left.









now lets jump topics shall we, we havnt derailed enough considering dannys hopes of a thousand derailments.

i wanna talk about life in space, inter stellar travel, black wholes and anti matter...
[/quote]

i respect him as a scientist as well (in fact i own an antique copy of his book 'origin of species') however in my opinion there are many large holes in his theories which make it difficult for me to believe them, although i have not entirely dismissed them. i only meant that many of the people who point to darwin and believe in his theories cling to it so desperately that they can't even be made to see flaws w/ it. seems almost like a religion to me in some aspects


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Anyway, on to life in outer space as Corey suggested. Who hear thinks that equation for the probability of life in outer space has merit? Who thinks its bullshit and based on contrived variables.


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

Uncle Rico said:


> *On atheism being a religion....it is in a way. But most of you who claim you are atheists are not actually atheists. To be an atheist you cannot believe in any absolute truths, and cannot believe in morals(you can only believe morals are a creation of man to make things go smoother, so guilt is pointless). And if when asked what you believe, if you answer "I don't know I don't believe in anything right now", then you are not an atheist. An atheist in addition to what I said knows for a fact that God does not exist and is positive. Even if you don't go as far to say your agnostic, does not mean you are an atheist.


So you're saying becase I do not believe in a higher being I have no morals or ethics? 
Atheists don't feel natural tendency to empathize with other humans?

If you define morality as obedience to God, then of course atheists are less moral as they don't obey any God. But usually when one talks of morality, one talks of what is acceptable ("right") and unacceptable ("wrong") behavior within society

WEBSTERS DICTIONARY
Atheist = one who believes that there is no deity
Agnostic = a person who holds the view that any ultimate reality (as God) is unknown and probably unknowable; broadly : one who is not committed to believing in either the existence or the nonexistence of God or a god

So according to Websters I am in fact an atheist, I do not believe in a god, if I was agnostic I wouldn't believe there was a god but I wouldn't dis-believe there is one either....Basically agnostics have no opinion either way...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

McDoddridge said:


>


FTW








[/quote]

l*ol you guys practically worship that guy as a god*
[/quote]

lol, just like you fear him like the devil?

dont make up things to try to put us down. i respect him cause ive read about him as a person and his work.

And hey dippy! glad you could join us, even though it seems like we never left.









now lets jump topics shall we, we havnt derailed enough considering dannys hopes of a thousand derailments.

i wanna talk about life in space, inter stellar travel, black wholes and anti matter...
[/quote]

i respect him as a scientist as well *(in fact i own an antique copy of his book 'origin of species') *however in my opinion there are many large holes in his theories which make it difficult for me to believe them, although i have not entirely dismissed them. i only meant that many of the people who point to darwin and believe in his theories cling to it so desperately that they can't even be made to see flaws w/ it. seems almost like a religion to me in some aspects
[/quote]

SWEET!

Well from what ive read about the theory of evolution it all makes perfect sence to me. Even though darwins work may not have been perfect ,it explains the basis behind evolution, one of his fellow scientists at the time also came to the same conclutions but fell just short when darwin realeased his finds. Darwin was a bit of a nut, but a very clever man non the less. 
i would be happy to see the theory be corrected, i dont have any emotional connection to it, corrections would only improve it and thats what we all should seek.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Uncle Rico said:


> Anyway, on to life in outer space as Corey suggested. Who hear thinks that equation for the probability of life in outer space has merit? Who thinks its bullshit and based on contrived variables.


Imo if you totally disgard this theory you must have some other motive than math and probability.
Faith or just stubbornness come to mind.
There is no whay that life was created here on earth, at that time our planet was much younger and a much harsher place, and not in any other of the billions planets thought to be out there.

From what ive learned about space and the creation of life, im finding it hard to believe we are alone.
We might as a planet and species be very abundant. But if we as a species will ever have contact with other planets or their inhabitans are very slim. Remember we are very young as a species the technology we have now even younger.
and imo we will be gone very soon.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i completely agree with you.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

my religon

http://www.venganza.org/


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> my religon
> 
> http://www.venganza.org/


haha GREAT!"


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Do Atheists understand our existance?

Do atheists have a philosophy of life

Do they have leaders?


----------



## mbaudek (Sep 13, 2006)

Louie D said:


> Do Atheists understand our existance?
> 
> Do atheists have a philosophy of life
> 
> Do they have leaders?


honestly, in my opinion i think athiest are people who just look for the easy way out of life withj presenting any challenge in any way and that is because if you ask them what their religion is they say atheist and the conversation stops there right? but when they ask you what religion you are you say protestant, or jewish, or catholic, and then you get about a 40 min lecture how your faith is not real but there is because they talk about it and can describe it fully right? im being sarcastic....one idiot earlier said he was an atheist and believes in many deities! what a moron!!! atheist dont believe in any for of God or deity! do you non-athiests see what i mean! the easy way out of life and confrontation is to be an atheist! Weak Sauce!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

McDoddridge said:


> I believe in no god or religion, ATHIEST
> 
> religion is responsible for more deaths (murders actually) than any other reason.
> Has there been a war in history that didn't have something to do with religion?
> ...


wait a minute, so you're saying that religion is responsible for more deaths than 
1) Disease
2) Communism
*3) War* 
and 
4) old age?!?
[/quote]

almost every war in history has started/been over religion, or religous diferences....


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

I was raised catholic but i do no practice its weird tho i say i do not beleive in god but i find myself asking him for help in times of need


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

mbob said:


> Do Atheists understand our existance?
> 
> Do atheists have a philosophy of life
> 
> Do they have leaders?


honestly, in my opinion i think athiest are people who just look for the easy way out of life withj presenting any challenge in any way and that is because if you ask them what their religion is they say atheist and the conversation stops there right? but when they ask you what religion you are you say protestant, or jewish, or catholic, and then you get about a 40 min lecture how your faith is not real but there is because they talk about it and can describe it fully right? im being sarcastic....one idiot earlier said he was an atheist and believes in many deities! what a moron!!! atheist dont believe in any for of God or deity! do you non-athiests see what i mean! the easy way out of life and confrontation is to be an atheist! Weak Sauce!









[/quote]

Weak Sauce.........YESSSSSSS hahah...good points!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Louie D said:


> *Do Atheists understand our existance?* who does? noone can fully understand what hasnt been proved, but what is understanding existance, should just existing cover it? by understand, do you mean know the purpose of existance?
> 
> *Do atheists have a philosophy of life* well that varies within the individual, as all religious people vary in their interpritations, or philosophy.
> 
> *Do they have leaders?* you mean one perons(s) that tell them what to think? no i dont think so.


i dont put myself in any group what so ever, im me. thats it.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

> *Do atheists have a philosophy of life* well that varies within the individual, as all religious people vary in their interpritations, or philosophy.


Not really; most religious people do not vary in their interpretations of life. Within a group...most views are the same...which makes them a group of people with the same basic views. If you know so much about differentiating views among RELIGIOUS pople of the same group (which is rediculous BTW) you must know about the religion, correct?

I understand my existance! So you have no idea why you are here?...To just eat sleep and work?

You have atheist leaders...you just don't know them! =D


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

I see athiestism as being a religion because they have faith in there being no God.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

If you care enough to consider yourself atheist then you beleive in something


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I can't imagine spending Sunday mornings in church, unless the church has a 50" HDTV showing NFL







oh, and beer


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> I can't imagine spending Sunday mornings in church, unless the church has a 50" HDTV showing NFL
> 
> 
> 
> ...










that is the greatest idea evar!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

the problem with religon is that there are to many of them for there to be one that is the truth..

lets just say that the jwes fell to islam and the romans never back the catholics and the pegans where the main european religon?

then the catholics wouldnt have wiped out the south american religons, the settlers wouldnt have left england to start the american colonies and religous freedom and the christians wouldnt be what they are today..

i cannot with a reasonably intelligent consious belive in the fairy tails of jesus or islam.

buhdism makes more sense in general karma and spituality makes alot more sense then some magical do gooder that was born from a virgin thats the son of god, the story is just so nonsense..

if someone claimed they gave birth to the son of god tofay they would be locked up in a loony bin and the "son of god would be put up for adoption"..

not to mention all the religous nuts that thing there will be a messia to return and make things right, if some kook went around claiming to be the massia or atttempting to make things right they would be locked up before the end of the day..

i can go find 50 peopel that claim to be the messia in NYC tonight..


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> If you care enough to consider yourself atheist then you beleive in something


The only reason I HAVE to consider myself atheist is because your religion INSISTS that everyone is part of or believes in some religion.

Answer me this, 
Atheist live for today, time on earth, because when we die thats it, its over. that is all we live for...

Religious followers ALL believe there is an afterlife that is so much better that what earth is, Correct.This live we live is just temporary and you will live on through eterinty in heaven..

Then why would someone truely believes in his/her religion be afraid of death, They know for a fact they are going to heaven, a better place,right. what is there to be afraid of?


----------



## mbaudek (Sep 13, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> the problem with religon is that there are to many of them for there to be one that is the truth..
> 
> lets just say that the jwes fell to islam and the romans never back the catholics and the pegans where the main european religon?
> 
> ...


note to self dude! look at your remarks and see how SELFISH it is...me, me, me, I, myself! that is what is wrong with atheism because it is so border lined satanic that it is sick...all you care about is yourself...you cannot say that isnt true because your last replies would be just lies and crap then...you are so self centered! At least Christianity has the balls to help other and care about what others think....reflect on that and then hit me back with somemore selfish crap!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mbob said:


> note to self dude! look at your remarks and see how SELFISH it is...me, me, me, I, myself! that is what is wrong with atheism because it is so border lined satanic that it is sick...all you care about is yourself...you cannot say that isnt true because your last replies would be just lies and crap then...you are so self centered! At least Christianity has the balls to help other and care about what others think....reflect on that and then hit me back with somemore selfish crap!


your right i am selfish.. i never said i wasnt selfish.. i dont care about other people just like they dont care about me.. im not going to let peopel walk all over and take advantage of me like an idiot..


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

mbob said:


> note to self dude! look at your remarks and see how SELFISH it is...me, me, me, I, myself! that is what is wrong with atheism because it is so border lined satanic that it is sick...all you care about is yourself...you cannot say that isnt true because your last replies would be just lies and crap then...you are so self centered! At least Christianity has the balls to help other and care about what others think....reflect on that and then hit me back with somemore selfish crap!


 Borderline satanic? how do you figure?.. hehehehe thats a stretch..

really christianity cares about what others think? ask a GAY couple what they think about that... if you believe diffrently than the church you are asked to leave then forced to leave..christianity folowers have absolutly no free thinking they belive what they are told to believe.by the church..


----------



## mbaudek (Sep 13, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> note to self dude! look at your remarks and see how SELFISH it is...me, me, me, I, myself! that is what is wrong with atheism because it is so border lined satanic that it is sick...all you care about is yourself...you cannot say that isnt true because your last replies would be just lies and crap then...you are so self centered! At least Christianity has the balls to help other and care about what others think....reflect on that and then hit me back with somemore selfish crap!


your right i am selfish.. i never said i wasnt selfish.. i dont care about other people just like they dont care about me.. im not going to let peopel walk all over and take advantage of me like an idiot..
[/quote]

im not trying to evangelize here but that is the most sad and defeated answer i have ever read!
honesty, you came from nothing so you go back to nothing? think about that it makes no sense! When Jesus died on the cross he said looking up to Heaven, "Father, forgive them for they know not what they do!" He was directing this towards all the romans and non believer who really dont know what they are doing but Jesus still FORGAVE them! so tell me again that people just walk all over you and dont care about you! I care about you and i will pray for you to live a good and happy life according to your ways and precepts! Go and be at peace with yourself and then dont open yourself up to others if you think all they do is use you!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mbob said:


> so tell me again that people just walk all over you and dont care about you! I care about you and i will pray for you to live a good and happy life according to your ways and precepts! Go and be at peace with yourself and then dont open yourself up to others if you think all they do is use you!


thanks chief

i am very at peace with my self and belifes or lack of... at least im not a sheep thta preachs the words of 1700 year old book written by politicians to controll the masses


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

What do you think of Buddhism, Nis?


----------



## mbaudek (Sep 13, 2006)

Steelrain said:


> note to self dude! look at your remarks and see how SELFISH it is...me, me, me, I, myself! that is what is wrong with atheism because it is so border lined satanic that it is sick...all you care about is yourself...you cannot say that isnt true because your last replies would be just lies and crap then...you are so self centered! At least Christianity has the balls to help other and care about what others think....reflect on that and then hit me back with somemore selfish crap!


 Borderline satanic? how do you figure?.. hehehehe thats a stretch..

really christianity cares about what others think? ask a GAY couple what they think about that... if you believe diffrently than the church you are asked to leave then forced to leave..christianity folowers have absolutly no free thinking they belive what they are told to believe.by the church..
[/quote]

look at the church of satan web page and everything you have stated before is in their creed! that is how it is borderline satanic.

do look at the website...i think it is churchofsatan. org or com or net

second off, the catholic church does not have any problems with homosexuals..it is the homosexaul acts committed that are offensive and grave sins. to not allow homosexuals to have a married status is good because there is no need to spread a mental disorder into the minds of influncial youth. Not to mention how it takes away from the whole sacrament of marriage being between one man and one woman so they may be "fruitful and multiply" the purpose of marriage!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mbob said:


> second off, the catholic church does not have any problems with homosexuals..it is the homosexaul acts committed that are offensive and grave sins. to not allow homosexuals to have a married status is good because there is no need to spread a mental disorder into the minds of influncial youth. Not to mention how it takes away from the whole sacrament of marriage being between one man and one woman so they may be "fruitful and multiply" the purpose of marriage!


you really are a brain washed sheep..

homosexuality is not a mental disorder..

saying that the church doesnt ahve a problem with homosexuals butdoes ahve a problem with the acts is the most assanine thingi have ever heard and how can you take any of that seriously when the church is full of kid touchers.. what to adults do in private is far less of a "sin" then the harm that is caused by sexually abusing a child...

this planet doesnt need any more multiplication, and thank goodness for you jesus died for your sins of ignorance.. do you think your hero jesus would be a homofobe?


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

mbob said:


> second off, the catholic church does not have any problems with homosexuals..it is the homosexaul acts committed that are offensive and grave sins. to not allow homosexuals to have a married status is good because there is no need to spread a mental disorder into the minds of influncial youth. Not to mention how it takes away from the whole sacrament of marriage being between one man and one woman so they may be "fruitful and multiply" the purpose of marriage!


But you care about them,really , do you? just not there believes.....typical ..
and that mental disorder comment applys to religion also.. I was once brainwashed into "beliveing" My father is a baptist rev...I've heard it all.


----------



## mbaudek (Sep 13, 2006)

you both are so much the same that it makes me laugh because it is totally what i expected.

i am not a brainwashed sheep that follows...i uphold the important traditions of what i am infallably taugh by my actual shepard, the pope. But i dont follow blindly because a sheep needs to use all his senses to get from one point to antoher right! i respect life with all the respect one can give. I have aperennial philosophy that helps me adapt to new technology and new things in the world...im not close minded and i have enjoyed our conversation!

i have to go to work now but thanks again for the conversation.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> What do you think of Buddhism, Nis?


i think that i cannot completely live by the true ways of buddhist but to apply some of the idas to life to simplify things and to see the world for what it is and what we are helps to put things into perspective.. the problem with being or claiming to be seriously buudhist is that everything that is pretty much necessary in our society requires you to persue things that a true buddhist should not pursue..

for example

/tops


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mbob said:


> you both are so much the same that it makes me laugh because it is totally what i expected.
> 
> i am not a brainwashed sheep that follows...i uphold the important traditions of what i am infallably taugh by my actual shepard, the pope. But i dont follow blindly because a sheep needs to use all his senses to get from one point to antoher right! i respect life with all the respect one can give. I have aperennial philosophy that helps me adapt to new technology and new things in the world...im not close minded and i have enjoyed our conversation!
> 
> i have to go to work now but thanks again for the conversation.


bbbbbaaaaaahhhhh

run along now, look out for the wolves..









hitler your ruining my entrance!!!
BOOOO happy halloween..


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> note to self dude! look at your remarks and see how SELFISH it is...me, me, me, I, myself! that is what is wrong with atheism because it is so border lined satanic that it is sick...all you care about is yourself...you cannot say that isnt true because your last replies would be just lies and crap then...you are so self centered! At least Christianity has the balls to help other and care about what others think....reflect on that and then hit me back with somemore selfish crap!


your right i am selfish.. i never said i wasnt selfish.. i dont care about other people just like they dont care about me.. im not going to let peopel walk all over and take advantage of me like an idiot..
[/quote]

jesus didn't doe for each of our individual sins per se, but for the sins of mankind as a whole


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

McDoddridge said:


> note to self dude! look at your remarks and see how SELFISH it is...me, me, me, I, myself! that is what is wrong with atheism because it is so border lined satanic that it is sick...all you care about is yourself...you cannot say that isnt true because your last replies would be just lies and crap then...you are so self centered! At least Christianity has the balls to help other and care about what others think....reflect on that and then hit me back with somemore selfish crap!


your right i am selfish.. i never said i wasnt selfish.. i dont care about other people just like they dont care about me.. im not going to let peopel walk all over and take advantage of me like an idiot..
[/quote]

jesus didn't doe for each of our individual sins per se, but for the sins of mankind as a whole
[/quote]

ithink mankind has sinned alot more then he would ever have thought possibl

holocoust 
hirshima 
nagasaki

just to name a few

i think it would take more then one jesus to die for those sins


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Time for a derailment...why do we think that Hiroshima and Nagasaki were so evil? They potentially saved millions of American lives and caused a sickeningly corrupt regime to give up its plans of world domination. Plus, how many Japanese lives would have been lost in an invasion of their nation?


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

ultimate derail

FORD SUCKS

Hemi's forever


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> ultimate derail
> 
> FORD SUCKS
> 
> Hemi's forever


Forever Ford!!! Mustangs will blow your hemi out the water.

Nah, it would be a good race. LOL!!!

But in the end, I would win.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Louie D said:


> > *Do atheists have a philosophy of life* well that varies within the individual, as all religious people vary in their interpritations, or philosophy.
> 
> 
> Not really; most religious people do not vary in their interpretations of life. Within a group...most views are the same...which makes them a group of people with the same basic views. If you know so much about differentiating views among RELIGIOUS pople of the same group (which is rediculous BTW) you must know about the religion, correct? *ok different religions have different philosophys,you are just arrogant enough to claim yours to be the right one. and dont tell me all catolics have the exact same views, thats just ignorant and imossible.*
> ...


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> Anyway, on to life in outer space as Corey suggested. Who hear thinks that equation for the probability of life in outer space has merit? Who thinks its bullshit and based on contrived variables.


Imo if you totally disgard this theory you must have some other motive than math and probability.
Faith or just stubbornness come to mind.
There is no whay that life was created here on earth, at that time our planet was much younger and a much harsher place, and not in any other of the billions planets thought to be out there.

From what ive learned about space and the creation of life, im finding it hard to believe we are alone.
We might as a planet and species be very abundant. But if we as a species will ever have contact with other planets or their inhabitans are very slim. Remember we are very young as a species the technology we have now even younger.
and imo we will be gone very soon.
[/quote]
No I disagree(with the part of having to be stubborn or be a theist to not believe in the equation). Many scientists believe that many of the probabilities in the equation are not scientific. I believe in life in outer space, but I don't neccesarily believe that equation is accurate. How can we possible know the probablility of water(possibly), bacteria, simple organisms, intelligent life.......All I know, is that some probability exists(its obviously happened), which means it has to have happened somewhere else(I know thats not really a mathematical assertion, but I don't believe we know enough yet to derive probabilities for things like that). What we do not know yet is what keeps me fascinated with the subject. The possibilities are limitless(because our knowledge is so limited)


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Uncle Rico said:


> Anyway, on to life in outer space as Corey suggested. Who hear thinks that equation for the probability of life in outer space has merit? Who thinks its bullshit and based on contrived variables.


Imo if you totally disgard this theory you must have some other motive than math and probability.
Faith or just stubbornness come to mind.
There is no whay that life was created here on earth, at that time our planet was much younger and a much harsher place, and not in any other of the billions planets thought to be out there.

From what ive learned about space and the creation of life, im finding it hard to believe we are alone.
We might as a planet and species be very abundant. But if we as a species will ever have contact with other planets or their inhabitans are very slim. Remember we are very young as a species the technology we have now even younger.
and imo we will be gone very soon.
[/quote]
No I disagree(with the part of having to be stubborn or be a theist to not believe in the equation). Many scientists believe that many of the probabilities in the equation are not scientific. I believe in life in outer space, but I don't neccesarily believe that equation is accurate. How can we possible know the probablility of water(possibly), bacteria, simple organisms, intelligent life.......All I know, is that some probability exists(its obviously happened), which means it has to have happened somewhere else(I know thats not really a mathematical assertion, but I don't believe we know enough yet to derive probabilities for things like that). What we do not know yet is what keeps me fascinated with the subject. The possibilities are limitless(because our knowledge is so limited)
[/quote]

ok fair enough.

i will agree with the fascinating prospect of what could be out there cause of our VERY limited knowledge.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Steelrain said:


> *On atheism being a religion....it is in a way. But most of you who claim you are atheists are not actually atheists. To be an atheist you cannot believe in any absolute truths, and cannot believe in morals(you can only believe morals are a creation of man to make things go smoother, so guilt is pointless). And if when asked what you believe, if you answer "I don't know I don't believe in anything right now", then you are not an atheist. An atheist in addition to what I said knows for a fact that God does not exist and is positive. Even if you don't go as far to say your agnostic, does not mean you are an atheist.


So you're saying becase I do not believe in a higher being I have no morals or ethics? 
Atheists don't feel natural tendency to empathize with other humans?

If you define morality as obedience to God, then of course atheists are less moral as they don't obey any God. But usually when one talks of morality, one talks of what is acceptable ("right") and unacceptable ("wrong") behavior within society

WEBSTERS DICTIONARY
Atheist = one who believes that there is no deity
Agnostic = a person who holds the view that any ultimate reality (as God) is unknown and probably unknowable; broadly : one who is not committed to believing in either the existence or the nonexistence of God or a god

So according to Websters I am in fact an atheist, I do not believe in a god, if I was agnostic I wouldn't believe there was a god but I wouldn't dis-believe there is one either....Basically agnostics have no opinion either way...
[/quote]

You just misunderstood what I said. In my world religion class, atheism was one of the religions. The way it was taught to us was more than just not believing in god. It was not believing in any absolute truths(morals etc.) because everything is supposedly relative. The attitude of whats good to one can be bad to another and vice versa. But you have a point, usually Websters definition is what people go by, I should point that out to my teacher. Anyway, I do believe you can have morals and ethics and not believe in a deity. It would just remove you from the group of people who don't believe in absolute truths(since you would in fact believe in fundamental truths by believing morals). But I guess you are in fact an atheist according to Webster's, just not according to my textbook.


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> note to self dude! look at your remarks and see how SELFISH it is...me, me, me, I, myself! that is what is wrong with atheism because it is so border lined satanic that it is sick...all you care about is yourself...you cannot say that isnt true because your last replies would be just lies and crap then...you are so self centered! At least Christianity has the balls to help other and care about what others think....reflect on that and then hit me back with somemore selfish crap!


your right i am selfish.. i never said i wasnt selfish.. i dont care about other people just like they dont care about me.. im not going to let peopel walk all over and take advantage of me like an idiot..
[/quote]

jesus didn't doe for each of our individual sins per se, but for the sins of mankind as a whole
[/quote]

ithink mankind has sinned alot more then he would ever have thought possibl

holocoust 
hirshima 
nagasaki

just to name a few

i think it would take more then one jesus to die for those sins
[/quote]

he didn't die for our future sins he only died for the sins mankind had committed up to that point because they had created a rift that drove men and god apart. by christ dying on the cross he absolved mankind of those sins and brought us closer to him. i dunno about the sins up to now, maybe that means the second coming is close


----------



## Azog (Jun 2, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> note to self dude! look at your remarks and see how SELFISH it is...me, me, me, I, myself! that is what is wrong with atheism because it is so border lined satanic that it is sick...all you care about is yourself...you cannot say that isnt true because your last replies would be just lies and crap then...you are so self centered! At least Christianity has the balls to help other and care about what others think....reflect on that and then hit me back with somemore selfish crap!


your right i am selfish.. i never said i wasnt selfish.. i dont care about other people just like they dont care about me.. im not going to let peopel walk all over and take advantage of me like an idiot..
[/quote]

jesus didn't doe for each of our individual sins per se, but for the sins of mankind as a whole
[/quote]

ithink mankind has sinned alot more then he would ever have thought possibl

holocoust 
hirshima 
nagasaki

just to name a few

i think it would take more then one jesus to die for those sins
[/quote]

Many more would have died if we had not dropped those two bombs. The invasion of the home islands of Japan would have nearly doubled the American death toll in the war and who knows how many millions of Japanese would have died in the fighting. While tragic I am thankful President Truman sucked it up and dropped the bombs. Just be thankful the bomb missed its target in Nagasaki. Those two bombings were far from the most lethal on the islands of Japan any ways. The fire bombings of Tokyo killed many more Japanese civilians.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i think that people make too big of a deal about religion...whyu do we follow religions.....why cant we jsut live life without worshipping some great thing or person....i think thats the way it was intended to be


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

flamethrowers are cool.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

so is godzilla. i think they need to make a new godzilla movie, any takers?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

go ji la!

i loved the originals. Thye still air it late at night here.

i got my share of godzilla figures


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

There definitely is a God, and He cursed Cleveland sports teams to prove He exists.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

new derailment

i got a new notebook pc tonight

hpdv6000
1gbmemory
80gig hd
1.6ghz dual core athalon proc
15.4 widescreen

this sh*t is tight

not the fastest available but way better then my 6 yr old desktopd that has 128 meg ram and 800 mhz proc. plus the price wasnt too bad 750 duckets


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> im an atheist, i think people created god to explain what they couldnt, that combined with the fact that there are/were so many different religions with different dieties. i just find it a little far fetched that some omnipotent being created everything, and that good people go to heaven and bad people go to hell, ect.


My thoughts exactly. I was brought up very religiously, but now I'm an athiest. Science(DO NOT CONFUSE WITH SCIENTOLOGY) is what I believe in.








[/quote]

What does this have to do with religion or faith? Not all spiritual beleifs are based on this idea of a all knowing/creating God. To think this is apathetic ignorance..science was once as foggy as religion, it is the study of how we live, whereas religion/spirituality is a study of why we live.
[/quote]

too lazy to read the whole thread... go watch what the bleep do we know and then talk to me...

religion and science do NOT go hand in hand...


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

you should read it because its not about religion or science anymore. its about godzilla or laptops...


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

Rooner said:


> im an atheist, i think people created god to explain what they couldnt, that combined with the fact that there are/were so many different religions with different dieties. i just find it a little far fetched that some omnipotent being created everything, and that good people go to heaven and bad people go to hell, ect.


My thoughts exactly. I was brought up very religiously, but now I'm an athiest. Science(DO NOT CONFUSE WITH SCIENTOLOGY) is what I believe in.








[/quote]

What does this have to do with religion or faith? Not all spiritual beleifs are based on this idea of a all knowing/creating God. To think this is apathetic ignorance..science was once as foggy as religion, it is the study of how we live, whereas religion/spirituality is a study of why we live.
[/quote]

too lazy to read the whole thread... go watch what the bleep do we know and then talk to me...

religion and science do NOT go hand in hand...
[/quote]

I own that movie, much of it is simply an advertisement for that Ramtha woman's cult. There are some good parts tho.

What are everyody's top 5 favourite songs?

Mine are:

1. Freebird (Lynard Skynard)
2. Crash Into Me (Dave Matthews)
3. Open Road (Bryan Adams)
4. Summer of 69 (Bryan Adams)
5. The Only Living Boy in New York (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

I have a question: what is the purpose of hunting? Isn't it just killing for fun? No animal should be killed, unless its for good reason. If you were doing it for survival, then it would be fine. but FOR THE FUN OF IT is not an answer. I just don't understand.

Do any of you have any thoughts on this?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

How about to keep them from starving?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

hunting *IS* fun.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

poop and pee


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Quantum_Theory said:


> I have a question: what is the purpose of hunting? Isn't it just killing for fun? No animal should be killed, unless its for good reason. If you were doing it for survival, then it would be fine. but FOR THE FUN OF IT is not an answer. I just don't understand.
> 
> Do any of you have any thoughts on this?


hunting in most states is not just a free for all so its not just about killing for fun.

most states you register for a hunting permit then they issue tag so they can control the number of animals that taken in each season, that is all based on animal populations, if people didnt go deer hunting the deer would be forced to move into more populated areas in search of food or starve.

there are things like are the animal populations too high or are people just moving into there habitat, i feel that there are too many people and we should have open season in some areas where these high populations of people are doing nothing productive.

varment hunting is necessary for species like prarie dogs, or other species that dont have alot of natural preditors..

bear hunts kind of get me anniod because people get all tweaked when a bear comes around someones house because there careless and dont keep there garbage locked up so they get the bear hunt and all the bears they kill are not even the problem bear because you cant hunt close to homes where the "problem" bears are..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Drew IS retarded.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

Well, thats true, but when I went to vermont (about a week ago) they were hunting hawks up on one of the mountains. There were so many people.

Of course it might be because I personnally love hawks, but still, it's cruel isn't it? I like to fish, but I put the fish back in the water. Fish but don't kill (unless for survival). But in hunting, you shoot it and its dead


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

maybe there is an over population of hawks, ive never heard of hunting for hawks, iv heard of hunting with hawks, hawks are good for hunting for babies


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

They were hunting FOR hawks. Hurt me to see one go down


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Hunter's who obey the hunting laws don't bother me. I really do hate poachers though, especially all the poaching going on in India for Tigers. Also, the hunting for gorillas and chimapnzees in Africa is just as annoying to hear about. All the cool animals are becoming endangered....


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

Thats why they are poached - cause they're cool!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Derailment #15.. only 985 more to go, Danny!

Mettle.

There is no real way yet, to reveal things of the spirit to the flesh. They are like oil and water so far.. There are many theories out there, but they are 'theory' and not fact. We should, in all honesty, agree on that one.
Should we scientifically still try and figure mysteries out? By all means! I would not throw out any scientific fact! I dig science, it can be a very good thing! 
But there really are no scientific facts that disprove that God exists. Nor will there be any solid evidence of His existence either. 
~Faith is something that happens in the spirit of a person, we won't fully understand it until we can learn facts about the spirit realm.

The first vid you posted seems to be the wierd spin on politics vs Christianity in the US. I don't think I have any duty to do anything political, except vote my conscience, as a Christian. That's it. I think there needs to be way more of a focus in these Christian groups to be more like Christians, instead of politicians.
~You know, revealing Jesus Christ to people through a caring and love that knows no boundaries. That message is getting 'mucked' up these days in lots of Christian organizations. For sure. So bad, that you can not tell what it is we are even supposed to believe, or how to act..








I am guilty as well of not revealing Christ that way at times! ..But I am convicted, and desire whole heartedly to get that in balance in my life. Absolutely. That is critical for me, in all honesty.

In the second vid, I have no problems with sceptics of the Christian faith. There will be lots of time before you can gather fact on the issue, though. You can have 'theories' either way, natural and supernatural on lots of unexplained phenomena. But in the end, they are both theory.

I'm all for living life in a realistic way, based on facts! But again, we will all be hard pressed to find solid facts involved with spiritual things. I had a realistic experience when I asked Jesus into my heart by faith. 
That is my reality, on that subject. I believe in truth that 2.5 years ago, the Lord revealed Himself to me in a spiritual way, that I even to this day can not deny.
Should you believe me? I think so, but I know for a fact that I have absolutely no power to sway what people believe, nor do I want that power. And I have no facts to show you, only those that are close to me can know that.
And I make mistakes as well. So that makes the sceptic even more sceptical about my story. LOL -Take it or leave it









Honestly though, the scriptures in question on the 2nd vid are just horribly hacked, IMO. There is a lot in the Bible that is misunderstood, and I am not here to make anyone undestand it. 
There are lots of people that make wrongful claims of what the Bible teaches, and it is not true. Like for instance, the 6,000 year old Earth. 
I can't seem to grasp why some Christians make that claim from a Biblical perspective. There are clear holes in that one.

I didn't watch the 3rd, but I would challenge anyone to try to understand that wars and etrocities happen in this world for worldly things, such as control, power, greed, fear, etc, etc.

I would like for anyone to share from a Christian perspective, the place where it tells us that any war, or etrocity serves an eternal, spiritual service to mankind.
It simply does not exist. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that we are not meant to kill one another, but love each other selflessly.

Another note..
~I find it very strange that as science and technology excells and improves, so does our ability to kill one another. 
That seems like a human heart issue to me, in the fact that we use a whole lot of our intelligence to learn how to maim and destroy people, instead of using it to help our condition. How about you?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

dippy did you just derail back to the first derail? NOT ALLOWED!









cobras. sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey, I see no rule that you can't derail back to an old derailed topic..


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

ok ill allow it...

just this once.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Wait a second... this is Dannyboy's thread.. Did he hand over the rules to you? lol



Uncle Rico said:


> Hunter's who obey the hunting laws don't bother me. I really do hate poachers though, especially all the poaching going on in India for Tigers. Also, the hunting for gorillas and chimapnzees in Africa is just as annoying to hear about. All the cool animals are becoming endangered....


I love poached eggs, and I fear the law will be wanting to apprehend me sometime soon...


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

no. but he did make me say i wanted him sexually?







i felt really awkward typing that out.



NJKILLSYOU said:


> I want to touch Danny's hiney


Well...I mean...thats cool I suppose.








[/quote]


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

lol NJ! So, next derialment----->Why do you tink god made us with the ability to see the most shades of green than any other color?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

^^So you could admire my planted tanks better


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> ^^So you could admire my planted tanks better


i SHURE DO DIPPY!

Even though i dont think god had anything to do with it


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> ^^So you could admire my planted tanks better


i SHURE DO DIPPY!

Even though i dont think god had anything to do with it








[/quote]

















Much love anyway! LOL Oh and thanks for the props


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

right back at ya!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

Get a room


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Get a room



















was whaiting 4 that one


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

BTW, my planted tank is the best!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> BTW, my planted tank is the best!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

must say dippy has you beat there danny, looks good though!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes, but you see...mine was free! Including Metal Halides, full Co2, plants, fish...FREE I TELLS YOU.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> must say dippy has you beat there danny, looks good though!


wow just noticed that theres a piranha in there


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Yes, but you see...mine was free! Including Metal Halides, full Co2, plants, fish...FREE I TELLS YOU.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

cmon danny nothings free! what did you have to do









and lmao @ crabcat


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

No, its actually at my work, they just let me go crazy with it :laugh:


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> No, its actually at my work, they just let me go crazy with it :laugh:


how does you clientell react when you go crazy during hand*choff*jobs
thought you worked at a lfs?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes, that tank is at the LFS.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Yes, that tank is at the LFS.


didnt get the joke


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

>


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> >


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

choo choo...

whats everybody's stance on giant venomous Cobras? natures gentle lover or death machine to a 1000 rabbits?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> BTW, my planted tank is the best!


It's a nice tank Danny! I like it, good job. Does anyone help you with it?







j/k


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

Nobody







Infact, people take things and mess them up all the time







Or someone will "trim" my plants, and butcher them completely. Oh well *tear*.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> >










<


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> Nobody
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is why you need to get one in your own room..







Then you have total control, and you can have more work to do..


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

Naw, Im moving soon. But Im brinign this little 3g kit I bought, with a powercompact bulb so I can set up a little tank


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Naw, Im moving soon. But Im brinign this little 3g kit I bought, with a powercompact bulb so I can set up a little tank


Nano's rock..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Naw, Im moving soon. But Im brinign this little 3g kit I bought, with a powercompact bulb so I can set up a little tank


Nano's rock..
[/quote]

how many reds can i have in a tank like that??


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Naw, Im moving soon. But Im brinign this little 3g kit I bought, with a powercompact bulb so I can set up a little tank


Nano's rock..
[/quote]

nice, ive never seen fresh water nanos..


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

*The 10 Paradoxical Commandments​*
1) People are illogical unreasonable and self centered;
*love them anyway.*

2) If you do good, people will accuse you of selfish, ulterior motives;
*do good anyway.*

3) If you are successful, you will win false friends and true enemies;
*succeed anyway.*

4) The good you do today will be forgotten tomorrow;
*do good anyway.*

5) Honesty and frankness make you vulnerable;
*be honest and frank anyway.*

6) The biggest men and women with the biggest ideas can be shot down
by the smallest men and women with the smallest minds;
*think big anyway.*

7) People favor underdogs but follow only top dogs;
*fight for a few underdogs, anyway.*

8) What you spend years building may be destroyed overnight;
*build anyway.*

9) People really need help but may attack you if you do help them;
*help people anyway.*

10) Give the world the best you have and you'll get kicked in the teeth;
*give the world the best you have, anyway.*


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> how many reds can i have in a tank like that??


Don't go over 5. After that, you just have to do weekly water changes.


> nice, ive never seen fresh water nanos..


I have a 10g, I guess it can be considered a 'nano'.. It is a plant collector tank at the moment, soon to be a simple, yet beautifully scaped tank, with slower growing plants.
(Because I can't keep up with maintenance on 3 tanks anymore..)


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

> In 2005, 94 per cent of all known executions took place in China, Iran, Saudi Arabia and the USA





> Iran executed at least 94 people, and Saudi Arabia at least 86. There were 60 executions in the USA.


Thats some interesting company ya'll have.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

acestro said:


> Drew IS retarded.












y u thro hate


















kekeke ^_^


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Drew....

Honestly, I JUST saw that pic.

I debated and debated whether or not it would be appropriate to post.

Thanks for saving me the trouble.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ok new derailment, even though i liked where we were going with the crap pics









letts see, ok GHOST, you a believer i say f em...no such thing...

if you believe plz share a story or two.. true ofc...


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

Not at all. Just humans trying to create something to believe in so they dont have to accept the reality which is our existence (which is a mysterious and beautiful thing in itself, if one allows it to be).


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I dont want to come back as a ghost, f*ck that.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ok now this is where the rules are jsut f--ked up, its ok to post a foot long log but its not ok to post a nice rack?

if we can post shits we should be able to post tits


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> ok now this is where the rules are jsut f--ked up, its ok to post a foot long log but its not ok to post a nice rack?
> 
> if we can post shits we should be able to post tits


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> ok now this is where the rules are jsut f--ked up, its ok to post a foot long log but its not ok to post a nice rack?
> 
> if we can post shits we should be able to post tits







































[/quote]

just to clarify im not saying that we should be able to post topless chicksor every thread will just be boobies, what i am saying is that i would really rather not see huge dumps as much as i dont want want threads litered with dueces


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

acestro said:


> Drew....
> 
> Honestly, I JUST saw that pic.
> 
> ...


oh oh, its magic.. ya know...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> ok now this is where the rules are jsut f--ked up, its ok to post a foot long log but its not ok to post a nice rack?
> 
> if we can post shits we should be able to post tits







































[/quote]

just to clarify im not saying that we should be able to post topless chicksor every thread will just be boobies, what i am saying is that i would really rather not see huge dumps as much as i dont want want threads litered with dueces
[/quote]

whats wrong with topless chicks in every thread


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> ok now this is where the rules are jsut f--ked up, its ok to post a foot long log but its not ok to post a nice rack?
> 
> if we can post shits we should be able to post tits







































[/quote]

just to clarify im not saying that we should be able to post topless chicksor every thread will just be boobies, what i am saying is that i would really rather not see huge dumps as much as i dont want want threads litered with dueces
[/quote]

whats wrong with topless chicks in every thread








[/quote]
what about topless chicks w/ guns??


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DrewBoOty said:


> Drew....
> 
> Honestly, I JUST saw that pic.
> 
> ...


oh oh, its magic.. ya know...








[/quote]

and never believe it's not so.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

McDoddridge said:


> ok now this is where the rules are jsut f--ked up, its ok to post a foot long log but its not ok to post a nice rack?
> 
> if we can post shits we should be able to post tits







































[/quote]

just to clarify im not saying that we should be able to post topless chicksor every thread will just be boobies, what i am saying is that i would really rather not see huge dumps as much as i dont want want threads litered with dueces
[/quote]

whats wrong with topless chicks in every thread








[/quote]
what about topless chicks w/ guns??








[/quote]

That just makes me hungry..


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

acestro said:


> Drew....
> 
> Honestly, I JUST saw that pic.
> 
> ...


oh oh, its magic.. ya know...








[/quote]

and never believe it's not so.








[/quote]


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

DrewBoOty said:


> Drew IS retarded.












y u thro hate


















kekeke ^_^
[/quote]

Ewww!!!

/still thinks is funny
/hahahaha


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


>


----------

